# Sled Dog



## SleepingWolf (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## RockDawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous dogs!  Nice photo too.  Beautiful eyes.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 25, 2008)

Ahhh, nice, you got the blue eye.  They're beautiful dogs.


----------



## SleepingWolf (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks, here another from the same shoot


----------



## RockDawg (Feb 26, 2008)

Off Topic - Since you so obviously have a personal connection with these dogs, I suggest you watch the movie Eight Below if you haven't already.  Very touching.


----------



## SleepingWolf (Feb 26, 2008)

yes, i definitely want to see that one
thanks


----------



## Ajay (Feb 26, 2008)

Beautiful dogs!  I love the second one - what an expression!


----------



## jdjd1118 (Feb 28, 2008)

I really like these dogs, love their blue eyes.  Great pictures, the background in the first one is kind of distracting though.


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 29, 2008)

Beautiful dogs!  

Eight below made me cry (happy and sad)


----------



## The Empress (Feb 29, 2008)

great shots!!! Those are beautiful dogs!!


----------

